# Bubba Keg



## cookking (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone here have any experience with the Bubba Keg grill? Seems like a very nice travel grill/smoker.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Bubba Q*

Do you mean, "Bubba Keg"?


----------



## cookking (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea, that's it. I corrected it so there is no confusion. Thanks Greg!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, I have one...and quite frankly I love it!  If you are looking in to the Komado style cookers the QPR on this product is the best going.  It's grate size is the same as a large BGE.  It is dual wall steel vs. ceramic...as far as performance, it holds low temp well and can get to 800* inside of 10 minutes depending on how you light it.  Similar to the ceramic cookers, the BK is extremely fuel efficient...you can get a few cooks out of one load of charcoal (about 1/4 chimney of lump).

BK comes standard with a nest, 2 side tables, a swivel grate to go on top of the main grate (cast iron), a much better and WAY more durable gasket (oven grade so it will not melt) and the trailer hitch package to boot.  For $599 its hard to beat.  I use it often...aside from the Klose, it's my favorite grill...the one touch gold Weber runs a close 3rd.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Shores (Jan 27, 2010)

What a great review/recomendation! Makes me almost want to go out and buy one. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2010)

Shores said:
			
		

> What a great review/recomendation! Makes me almost want to go out and buy one. I'll have to check them out.


You mean you don't have one yet?


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 28, 2010)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Well, I have one...and quite frankly I love it!  If you are looking in to the Komado style cookers the QPR on this product is the best going.  It's grate size is the same as a large BGE.  It is dual wall steel vs. ceramic...as far as performance, it holds low temp well and can get to 800* inside of 10 minutes depending on how you light it.  Similar to the ceramic cookers, the BK is extremely fuel efficient...you can get a few cooks out of one load of charcoal (about 1/4 chimney of lump).
> 
> BK comes standard with a nest, 2 side tables, a swivel grate to go on top of the main grate (cast iron), a much better and WAY more durable gasket (oven grade so it will not melt) and the trailer hitch package to boot.  For $599 its hard to beat.  I use it often...aside from the Klose, it's my favorite grill...the one touch gold Weber runs a close 3rd.
> 
> Hope that helps!



I want to echo Greg's review on the Bubba Keg. Won one in the Competitive Tailgating Series Championship back in the fall. Check out our pics: (http://bubbakegtailgate.com/blog/pg/profile/gamecocks)

The Bubba Keg is one of the best grills in my arsenal. It is very efficient and can go a long ways on a little fuel (lump), especially when hooked up to a BBQ Guru. Heat distribution is pretty even and quite simple to control. Easy to remove from it’s nest and load to the hitch bar for mobility. The built in bottle openers are a plus.   
[attachment=0:1h9e0gnr]IMG_0498 (Small) (Large).JPG[/attachment:1h9e0gnr]
I have nothing bad to say about it. It is a very versatile grill for a decent price. They even have their own forum:
http://bubbakeg.com/bboard/index.php?PH ... 8smrn2lb2&

Hope this helps. 


BTW Greg, thanks for the LinkedIn connection.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 28, 2010)

I feel like Shores. I really did not have a thought about a Bubba Keg, but after Greg's review I'm not sure I shouldn't at least have one on my wish list.


----------



## cookking (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I guess I should start cleaning the patio off. I'm thinking I'm gonna be owning a Bubba Keg in the near future.


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 30, 2010)

added pic


----------



## cookking (Feb 2, 2010)

Traegernator said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input guys. I guess I should start cleaning the patio off. I'm thinking I'm gonna be owning a Bubba Keg in the near future.



Stop! Hold the presses! Doing more research I discovered that there is the new Big Steel Keg Grill that just came out. I am leaning toward it with its improvements. There is still a BK at my local HD that I would consider getting at a reduced price though.Hmmmmm.............


----------



## BigGQ (Feb 2, 2010)

Traegernator said:
			
		

> Traegernator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you elaborate on the improvements?


----------



## cookking (Feb 2, 2010)

In-Zone would like to officially announce the arrival of the Big Steel Keg.  The Keg continues on our successes with the original Bubba Keg while improving cooking performance, broadening its appeal and incorporating suggestions from our legions of loyal owners.

Warranty – Based on improvements to the construction of the Keg, the warranty coverage on the main body and stand has been increased from 5 years to 10 years.

Appearance - The color has been changed from Silver to Terra.  The new finish better integrates the Keg into your outdoor space while weathering more attractively than Silver.

Performance - The upper and lower vents have been retooled to improve performance and controllability for low-and-slow cooks.  The new design still incorporates the quick lighting and high temperature performance our grill is known for. 




We have improved the design of the lid to improve weather ability and sealing.   The new lid also allows for less air to pass around the upper vent, improving low temperature performance.

Usability - The side trays have been moved farther out from the grill to increase usable area and to make cleaning the grill easier.  




We have incorporated security holes to the bottom of the keg to allow for locking the keg to a vehicle for transportation or storage.




Accessories - While the Big Steel Keg is just as portable as the Bubba Keg, we have elected to make the trailer hitch adapter an optional accessory.  We are instead packaging the grill with a "Patio" grill cover that allows for storage with the side trays attached. 




Availability - The Big Steel Keg will be available (domestically) at Ace Hardware and True Value Hardware, as well as at selected online retailers.  Canadian distribution is pending.  More details will be available as we finalize distribution for 2010.

Because we believe that the Big Steel Keg offers even more performance and features while providing the same exceptional value, In-Zone has elected to discontinue the Bubba Keg Convection Grill.  Home Depot will continue to sell the Bubba Keg Convection Grill as long as supplies last.

More information will be available when we launch the new Big Steel Keg web site in the next few months.


You can go to this link for pictures and more info.
http://bubbakeg.com/bboard/index.php?topic=460.0


----------



## BigGQ (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting the changes.


----------

